# Which style next...



## fredito (Mar 2, 2015)

Just getting ready to put in an order and I was going to add some different pen kits I haven't tried yet. So far I have done mostly slims and comforts with a bolt action here and there. Looking for something that would appeal to both men and women and that is not super expensive. I'm kind of looking at the Gatsby/wall street. I want to try tenons but am going on the cheap with designers until I get the hang of it. Any pen kits I should take a look at before ordering? Thanks again


----------



## Sprung (Mar 2, 2015)

I think the Gatsby/Sierra/Mesa/etc style kits are a great kit - not priced high and they produce a very nice pen. IMO much easier to do than a slimline. Cigar kits can also be had inexpensively and produce nice pens. If you want to step up into a rollerball kit, something along the lines of a Jr. Gent 1 or the Caballero from Smitty's Pen Works is a great kit that will produce a nice pen and it won't break the bank. Smitty's also sells the Le Roi version 2, which is his version of the Gatsby/Sierra/etc style for a good price and they're quality kits. Or if you want to step it up even a little nice, I've been liking the Triton and Atrax kits that are made by Berea (I've been buying them from Exoticblanks.com).

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm going to try my hand on this lil doodad....

http://www.pennstateind.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=PKTS301

3-in-1 Flip Stylus, Pen and LED Flashlight in Gun Metal

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 2, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm going to try my hand on this lil doodad....
> 
> http://www.pennstateind.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=PKTS301
> 
> 3-in-1 Flip Stylus, Pen and LED Flashlight in Gun Metal



That's pretty neat looking. I'm trying to get my ordered wrapped up and apparently I'm going to high jack my own thread here....
I have been working on my ca finish and it's ok at best. I think sanding to a higher grit may help. I'm looking at the little micro mesh set but it says for plastic...any thoughts? I have been using wet/dry paper and going up to 1000 at the present, have tired up to 2500 though....guess it's about my order so it's not a total high jack after all.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 2, 2015)

I have been using a weird method I found on youtube....it's long boring video...but my stuff is amazingly smooth and shiney ...
Lemme look for it..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 2, 2015)

I saw one that was 45 minutes when I looked up ca finishing....I haven't watched it but it must have a ton of info in it


----------



## Sprung (Mar 2, 2015)

fredito said:


> That's pretty neat looking. I'm trying to get my ordered wrapped up and apparently I'm going to high jack my own thread here....
> I have been working on my ca finish and it's ok at best. I think sanding to a higher grit may help. I'm looking at the little micro mesh set but it says for plastic...any thoughts? I have been using wet/dry paper and going up to 1000 at the present, have tired up to 2500 though....guess it's about my order so it's not a total high jack after all.



The way I finish my CA finishes is one of two ways.

1. I will sand to 2000 grit, then switch to Stick Fast CA polishes - Satin then Gloss. Then, if desired, I finish it off with a round of Meguiar's PlastiX headlight polish.

2. I will sand through the micromesh all the way to 12k then finish off with the PlastiX.

Both have given me a great finish that I have been very happy with. I do have a set of buffing wheels that I haven't tried yet, but will be soon.

As far as applying the finish, there are some great videos on Youtube.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 2, 2015)

Ok...here it is...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 2, 2015)

fredito said:


> Just getting ready to put in an order and I was going to add some different pen kits I haven't tried yet. So far I have done mostly slims and comforts with a bolt action here and there. Looking for something that would appeal to both men and women and that is not super expensive. I'm kind of looking at the Gatsby/wall street. I want to try tenons but am going on the cheap with designers until I get the hang of it. Any pen kits I should take a look at before ordering? Thanks again



You've probably seen *our catalog* that Colin is putting together and members are contributing to, but if not it would be a great place to start IMO.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 2, 2015)

With his method I don't use accelerator....it heats up quick so I haven't thought I neede to use it....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 2, 2015)

fredito said:


> I saw one that was 45 minutes when I looked up ca finishing....I haven't watched it but it must have a ton of info in it


It depends....a bunch of em are useless drivel.....depends on who's flappin gums they are though....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 2, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Ok...here it is...


The blo/ca is what I've been doing. I will try polish to make it pop and maybe use micro mesh between coats


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 2, 2015)

Ok...but you should see how he aplies it....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 2, 2015)

Kevin said:


> You've probably seen *our catalog* that Colin is putting together and members are contributing to, but if not it would be a great place to start IMO.


I have and it was more then I could handle...I was hoping to see what moves well a I had my eye on Gatsby style pens for awhile until I read something today that made it sound like they cater to one gender more then both

Edit: more then I could handle in a good way...I wanted to buy every kit! Awesome resource


----------



## fredito (Mar 2, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Ok...but you should see how he aplies it....


I had seen this before and mix my blo/ca like him...I can't see the dull to shiny though so I try to do it until I feel heat and then lightly sand...maybe it's the fumes coming off...blo/ca will make your nose hairs burn!! Any ideas what I can change?


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 2, 2015)

Doing this method...I don't sand once I apply the blo and ca...unless I get a smudge or something.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 2, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Doing this method...I don't sand once I apply the blo and ca...unless I get a smudge or something.....


I like this method as mixing the ca and blo seems to make ca more workable if that makes sense


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 2, 2015)

I echo everything Matt (sprung) has said in regards to finish and kits. My all time favorite is the cigar and is really my favorite kit to make. They are beefy, look good, and fairly easy to make. 

In regards to BLO it is acting as your accelerator. I used when I first started but quickly grew tired of it. One thing and this is very important about BLO do not just toss the used rags in the can, they can combust.I put mine in an old paint can full of water.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 2, 2015)

@Bean_counter couldn't agree more on the combustion part!! I lay mine out for a few days until the paper towels dry out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## southernclay (Mar 3, 2015)

Great advice all over this one. Sierra and cigars are great, pay close attention to the bushings/tubes with the cigar, easy to mix up. The atrax or chrome Jr Gent II is a great higher quality rollerball for not too much cash. The bushings are great for these because they fit a large range of priced kits (Jr Gent II, Atrax, Triton, Jr Statesman II)

Rip that 3-in-1 stylus is cool. Made it for my dad for his birthday, he loves it. Light isn't very bright but still has a huge cool factor to it.


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 4, 2015)

The Sedona is a classy writing instrument.
I finish all my wood with MINWAX Polyurethane using my "Dipping Method".

Les

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 4, 2015)

rdabpenman said:


> The Sedona is a classy writing instrument.
> I finish all my wood with MINWAX Polyurethane using my "Dipping Method".
> 
> Les
> ...


How do you best dip without drips? That is a nice pen as well...you just had to drop that on me right when I was finishing up my order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 4, 2015)

Kevin said:


> You've probably seen *our catalog* that Colin is putting together and members are contributing to, but if not it would be a great place to start IMO.



In hindsight, I think we should've included the kit price in our catalog?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 5, 2015)

fredito said:


> How do you best dip without drips? That is a nice pen as well...you just had to drop that on me right when I was finishing up my order



Fred,
Have a look at my tutorial on how I do my"dipping Method".

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 8, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Ok...here it is...


Went for it again today. I made sure to heat up the ca with friction pretty good. That made all of the difference. When I was trying to do it before I was doing it on calls, it's way easier on pens. The barrels looked good until I tried to put the mechanism in and cracked the blank!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 8, 2015)

Well...good that you got it! To bad about the tube crack.....


----------



## fredito (Mar 8, 2015)

It was just a funline that I was messing around with. The more expensive kits seem to go in way smoother

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 8, 2015)

Right...I have a bunch of the slimline/funlines. I stocked up before Christmas on the sales. I did a couple of the bolt actions and I must say, I actually like them. Hmm....that makes me think of a question of the week...
Anyhow...what kind of kits do you usually make?


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 8, 2015)

Oops...I just reread the first post...


----------



## fredito (Mar 8, 2015)

@ripjack13 it would be a good question of the week. Like I said before, I have mostly done the funline as I either give my pens away or sell them really cheap. I don't think I'm good enough to be charging much more, but I am getting better and more confident. Right now, my goal is to off set my costs. One of my biggest hang ups before was finish and I starting to feel I'm finally starting to get the hang of it more. I just need to a good supplier for sandpaper- I have to keep telling myself to not run it down all the way and then some. With that said, I will say when I do funline slimlines/comforts compared to regular slimlines, it is night and day when you put them together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

